# My next build...



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

After being brought to my attention by a fellow memeber/friend here on the forum I've decided to mod. my practically brand new Honda Foreman 500 EPS 4x4. This is where it gets tricky...the direction I'm taking this build might throw you off a little, so here goes...

Since the building and using of my truck as an expedition vehicle I've simply fell in love with it, so I'm going to build this ATV to get my even further back into the wilderness. 

We'll start off with what exactly is an "Expedition"?
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Main Entry: *ex·pe·di·tion* 
Pronunciation: \ˌek-spə-ˈdi-shən\
Function: _noun_
Date: 15th century
1 a: a journey or excursion undertaken for a specific purpose b: the group of persons making such a journey
2: efficient promptness : speed
3: a sending or setting forth </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

A journey or excursion undertaken for a specific purpose and/or the group of persons making such a journey....

Basics:

Your ATV should be able to carry/haul more gear than originally designed such as fuel, food/water,camping supplies/gear etc... It should also be capable of "self-recovery" so a winch is a must. This ATV should also be armored to the max to limit down time wayyy out in the boondocks, but if something should break you should have the proper tools along with you to at least "band-aid" yourself back to civilization or camp. You should also have the capability to start your bike if you have a battery drain (pull-start, kickstarter, jump box etc).

Keeping dry:

From ammo cans to the most sophisticated of waterproof storage some sort of waterproof storage is a must! Whether your keeping a dry change of undies or something as important as matches, you should be able to keep your most important gear out of the elements. 

Traction:

This ATV should have sufficent tires and a functioning 4x4 (optional) should harsh conditions arise. These tires will also have to take a beating out on the hardpack. They will have to be able to withstand most any condition but still ride soft/smooth enough to keep you comfortable on long treks through the wilderness.

Lighting:

Auxlillary lighting is not a must have, but is most certainly nice if you find yourself in a situation where its dark and repairs must be made to your gear (tent, tarps etc) or ATV.

Feel free to add anything I've missed, and stay tuned into the Honda section of our fourm for the begining of my "Expedition 500" build!

<!-- END TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote -->


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's about time....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn: So now you can sell me the 300 on the cheap? :bigok:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

are you putting tracks on it? because from what i've seen of them they go almost anywhere (snow, mud, etc.) and since your packing weight, with tracks you'll have low ground pressure and high speed won't be a must.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably not since harsh terrain here (cutover timber etc) could possibly throw a track and strand me in the middle of nowhere!

Very good idea though!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Since it's not my money I think you should put a rear winch on it also.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have given that some thought! Being sufficient enough to self recover from the front or rear is actually a really good idea! A rear winch setup it is !


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely add the kolpin fuel cells. Also get the cool repair system for tires. Gps as well.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Thats alot you planing on doing something big.lol


----------

